# Performance/prestige cars in highlands



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone know of any performance/prestige car deallers in the highlands, around invernesshire etc


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Morrison Motors Turriff. http://www.morrisonmotors.co.uk/
Dickson in Perth.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheers mate but morrisons are just north of Aberdeen im looking around the inverness area northwards


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nae much up there Boss
Hardly any petrol stations let alone garages


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=in...nd, Inverness, Inverness-shire, Scotland, IV1
Harbour Hoad and Seafield road, that is the drag that has all the main dealers on it.
Audi, BM, Jag as well as everyone else except Merc who are out on Longman Road


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a place at Lyanbryde, I've seen BMs etc there.

Can't recall garage name, but they advertise in the P & J


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what about the tinternet, there are a few nice dealers in central sotland


----------



## stigy (Nov 5, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> There's a place at Lyanbryde, I've seen BMs etc there.
> 
> Can't recall garage name, but they advertise in the P & J


http://www.autostationa96.co.uk/

or try

http://www.pickwickperformance.co.uk/

bit closer to you than invernees tho


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Seem to be more Aberdeenshire based, I remember from my time in Aberdeen that Raymond at Sunnyhill in Turra had a good selection (I bought 3 from him over the years!)

As an Invernessian by birth I can tell ya that all thats on Harbour road is the main dealers (McRae and Dick for ford, landy, jag etc) and all the other brands like Hawco and Arnold Clark)

The boys from Inverness that want Porsche etc all have to travel to Cameron Motors in Perth or further. It seems like there are no hypercar dealers, I knew the Land Rover Principal there years back and at the time he sold the second highest number of Range Rovers in the global territory, second only to Dubai! There's money up in those estates and hunting lodges, every lord something or other seems to have a rangie tucked away up there, he was living like a king on the sales!!!!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

trust me mate there is none

and stay well clear of henderson`s garage in nairn

was talking to my good mate at calterdon BMW dealer in inverness and they only have 11 used cars left and need more used stock


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Seem to be more Aberdeenshire based, I remember from my time in Aberdeen that Raymond at Sunnyhill in Turra had a good selection (I bought 3 from him over the years!)
> 
> As an Invernessian by birth I can tell ya that all thats on Harbour road is the main dealers (McRae and Dick for ford, landy, jag etc) and all the other brands like Hawco and Arnold Clark)
> 
> The boys from Inverness that want Porsche etc all have to travel to Cameron Motors in Perth or further. It seems like there are no hypercar dealers, I knew the Land Rover Principal there years back and at the time he sold the second highest number of Range Rovers in the global territory, second only to Dubai! There's money up in those estates and hunting lodges, every lord something or other seems to have a rangie tucked away up there, he was living like a king on the sales!!!!


You could make a fortune polishing all the cars at sunnyhill, I've never seen so many cars in such a mess - which is a pitty as they stock some nice cars and they're a nice bunch of guys when ever i've been in for a nose about 

Camerons Perth no longer exists either mate, the Porsche's moved to Aberdeen a good few years ago :thumb:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

I trade all my cars to Raymond at sunnyhill when Im done with them, he is a very decent bloke.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

March Motors is the only car sales place that I know of that do second hand upper end stuff, m3's, porsche and the like.


----------

